# Navajo Frybread...



## azhunter80 (Jan 19, 2011)

Who would like this recipe?


----------



## ak1 (Jan 19, 2011)

I would!


----------



## arnie (Jan 19, 2011)

Me too


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 19, 2011)

Me three.

have you looked in here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/list/119


----------



## captsly (Jan 19, 2011)

Me four!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 19, 2011)

Count me in...


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 19, 2011)

Mmmmmm..... sopapillas! I remember when I was in school in New Mexico they used to serve a bowl of Frito Pie (frito's topped with chili, lettuce, and sour cream), with some fry bread (sopapillas). That is one of my all time favorite dishes.


----------



## azhunter80 (Jan 19, 2011)

Not sopas.....genuine navajo frybread, from the rez, my grams recipe. Goes good with mutton!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 19, 2011)

AZHunter80 said:


> Not sopas.....genuine navajo frybread, from the rez, my grams recipe. Goes good with mutton!


That's good stuff I bet! We mostly had Sopa's, but I did have a friend who lived at the Taos Pueblo and his mom made some good fry bread sometimes..... been a long time since I have had any.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 19, 2011)

post it..........i love a good frybread!


----------



## danelmore (Jan 19, 2011)

deleted


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 19, 2011)

LOL!!! so how many more post do we need to see the unveiling of this???

Seriously though... i am getting antsy

Drum roll please!


----------



## jehoric (Jan 19, 2011)

Count me as someone who would love to see the recipe :)


----------



## azhunter80 (Jan 19, 2011)

ok...real simple

5cups flour

1tbs baking powder

1tsp salt

1 tbs powder milk.

Mix in some water to a good dough and let it rest for 1 hour or longer...the longer the softer the inside!

Pull dough balls about 1-1/2 the size of a golf ball through your index and thumb and pinch it off.\

Roll out to about 1/8" thick....make sure you poke you thumb nail though the center or use a knife-this part is very important. If you don't you'll have a big fluffy thingy...hahaha.

Fry in cast iron with about 3/4" of oil, crisco is best! Let it get golden brown before you flip!

I may just have to make some know.

 Top it with whatever floats yer boat! I like mine with just salt, the indian way. Powder sugar goes good too.

ENJOY!


----------



## ak1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Mmmm! Sounds yummy!  Thanks.


----------



## captsly (Jan 19, 2011)

Couldn't get much easier, THANKS!!


----------



## bassman (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe.  I'll be trying these very soon.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe...


----------



## jewelspapa (Jan 20, 2011)

I would like a copy please. My mother in law is from New Mexico, but she's never made this for us. It looked wonderful when we've been back out there. Thanks!


----------



## shooter1 (Jan 20, 2011)

This sounds really good. If anyone tries this, would love to see what you think about ease to make, taste and any tips, and of course some pics.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks - going to have to try that


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 20, 2011)

Sounds good! Had this once at a festival, they served it with honey.  Loved it!


----------

